# P0350 trouble code help!



## miguel83 (Oct 13, 2009)

replace a head gasket, timing chain and today a catalytic converter and now im getting a P0350 code from my 02 sentra. the code stated a malfunctioning coil over?... i replaced all my coild over when i changed the head gasket. i dont think that the coil over is the problem im really up a creek without a paddle here. can someone throw me a bone. I dont know what else to check or do... I tested my coil overs and im pretty sure they are fine.
any help or suggestions you guys can offer would be appreciated.

Miguel 
:wtf:


----------

